# How much flakes do I feed my betta?



## pisces74 (Aug 24, 2010)

My sweet little betta seems to hate betta pellets. I tried crushing, soaking, and switch brands but still he spits them out. He loves his flakes, Betta Buffet. The only problem is that I don't know how much is too much. I have to hold a flake and let him nibble from my hand so that it doesn't sink. Once it sinks, he has no interest in it. So what do you all think? One..Two, Three flakes? Betta Pellets are just so much easier. Oh I tried offering freeze dried blood worms. He ate one but spit out two. How can I vary his diet when he is so darn picky?:roll:


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Don't know, but pellets are better the flakes.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I use flakes to wean my Bettas off live and home made food-its hard to say since I am feeding 50-60 bettas with the flakes...but maybe 3-4 large flakes 3-4 times a day-depending on how big your tank and if you have other livestock or live plants...but if none listed then try and remove anything uneaten-if you have shrimp, snail or live plants leave the flake food for them to eat and/or use for plant food....but try not to leave too much...use your own judgment and keep up with regular water changes so not to foul the water too fast between...especially in small unfiltered tanks less than 5gal...


----------

